# TFV8 RBA deck



## zadiac (5/10/16)

@JakesSA 
@VapeGrrl 

I bought a new TFV8 because my tank was damaged and I had to get a new one.
The RBA deck does not make contact.
I checked and found that the factory coils push the positive pin out a little more (when screwed into the base) than the RBA deck. So the posi doesn't make contact with the 510 of the mod when I'm using the RBA.
I'm using it on the Rolo DNA200. 

Any words of advice? I would prefer NOT to return it. Has anyone else had the same issue?


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

zadiac said:


> @JakesSA
> @VapeGrrl
> 
> I bought a new TFV8 because my tank was damaged and I had to get a new one.
> ...



Can you not push the positive pin back up? Basically push the positive pin up from the bottom. I haven't got my V8 with me (will be back tomorrow)so I cant test but my Tornado Nano positive pin can be pushed up to make better contact with the RBA or stock coil.


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> Can you not push the positive pin back up? Basically push the positive pin up from the bottom. I haven't got my V8 with me (will be back tomorrow)so I cant test but my Tornado Nano positive pin can be pushed up to make better contact with the RBA or stock coil.



Yes. It seems the RBA deck is too short, but when I compare it with the other coils, it seems the same length. Very frustrating.


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/10/16)

@zadiac is the bottom part of your RBA screwed in properly? Had the same issue with mine and it was just the bottom section of the RBA that was lose.


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> @zadiac is the bottom part of your RBA screwed in properly? Had the same issue with mine and it was just the bottom section of the RBA that was lose.



Yes it is.
When you screw in the factory coil, it pushes the positive pin of the base down (out)
The RBA doesn't push the pin out far enough and then it doesn't make contact with the mod.


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

Try screwing it tighter.. alot of rba decks have that problem where u need to screw it as far as it can go .. obs ace does same so u need to jus over tighten it if it can go more


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Try screwing it tighter.. alot of rba decks have that problem where u need to screw it as far as it can go .. obs ace does same so u need to jus over tighten it if it can go more



It only screws in so far. I've done all of the above.


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

Then compare it to someone who has same and see if it's a manufacturer error.. It happens

Seeing as tho u tried everything, any chance the pin is adjustable on rba deck itself so it can push the base pin further?


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Then compare it to someone who has same and see if it's a manufacturer error.. It happens
> 
> Seeing as tho u tried everything, any chance the pin is adjustable on rba deck itself so it can push the base pin further?



Hence my question in the beginning of the thread. I live in Deneysville, Vaaldam. I would probably have to drive over 100km to find someone who has the same tank just to compare.
The RBA deck is not adjustable.


----------



## JsPLAYn (5/10/16)

Any o ring on deck that fits between deck and base?.. if yes maybe remove so it screws down more.. 

Sorry just trying to help . Sometimes it's just something simple but it gets overlooked. Or simply Google pics of the rba base and compare to see if urs is same .. I'm sorry I speak read the thread so I wasn't aware those things was tried already


----------



## zadiac (5/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> Any o ring on deck that fits between deck and base?.. if yes maybe remove so it screws down more..
> 
> Sorry just trying to help . Sometimes it's just something simple but it gets overlooked. Or simply Google pics of the rba base and compare to see if urs is same .. I'm sorry I speak read the thread so I wasn't aware those things was tried already



I've inspected it from top to bottom. The RBA deck does not push the positive pin out far enough to make contact with the mod. I can clearly see the difference in the length of the protruding positive pin between the stock coil and the RBA deck. That is the problem.


----------



## VapeGrrl (5/10/16)

I will have a look at my tank and get back to you asap


----------



## Forfcuksakes (5/10/16)

zadiac said:


> Hence my question in the beginning of the thread. I live in Deneysville, Vaaldam. I would probably have to drive over 100km to find someone who has the same tank just to compare.
> The RBA deck is not adjustable.


I stay in Meyerton @zadiac . If you still struggling this weekend I can meet you halfway so you compare it to my RBA deck.


----------



## JakesSA (6/10/16)

We can arrange another RBA, for interest sake please measure the total length of the RBA with a vernier (I remember you having one?). I'll measure the the spare and let's compare..


----------



## JakesSA (6/10/16)

Ahh .. I hear @VapeGrrl has already shipped the spare  but measure it anyway and I'll compare with another.


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

Yeah thanks @JakesSA, but I'll measure anyway and let you know.
Thanks @VapeGrrl for the spare


----------



## zadiac (6/10/16)

@JakesSA my el cheapo digital vernier show 27.6mm


----------



## zadiac (9/10/16)

@VapeGrrl
@JakesSA

It seems that I found a way around the problem. As the RBA deck (also the one you sent me) doesn't push out the posi of the base out far enough to make contact with the mod, I used a snug fitting 0-ring where the bottom part of the deck screws into the top part






That lengthens the whole deck just enough to push the posi of the base out about half a mm and now it makes contact and the rba works fine now. This is obviously not how it's supposed to work, but I've been known to tinker with stuff until they do work....lol
When I see you next, I will return the spare deck to you if you wish.

Here is my RBA with the O-ring inserted. Works perfectly now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

